# Do you wear your clip-in Extensions everday?



## lauren006 (Dec 4, 2009)

I know there is a thread for extensions already but I don't think many people read that one so I just wanted to ask one quick question.  I was wondering if people that own clip-in extensions wear them everyday or just once in a while and if people think it's weird if one day you have short hair and another you have long?  

Thanks!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 4, 2009)

i bought clip ins (jessica simpson) after my hair cut turned out too short 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




it was not a huge difference in lenght from my real hair and i never bothered with them too much.. maybe like once or twice and now my hair grew out longer than the extensions
but i only wore them for going out, etc.. they took awhile to put in


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 4, 2009)

i used to wear clip in extensions about 4 years ago and i would wear them each day i was at work. which at the time was 4 days a week


----------



## Modmom (Dec 4, 2009)

I only wear mine a couple times a year.  Usually on a girl's night out or something like that.  My friends know they're extensions because of the length difference, so no biggie there.


----------



## Lerina (Dec 12, 2009)

I use to wear mine on a daily basis. The only reason I've stopped is because I've become lazy. Lol. I just don't bother styling my hair unless I'm going out. I'm also in the process of growing out my real hair and kind of tired of wearing extensions. ​


----------



## Boasorte (Dec 12, 2009)

I use to wear the clip on ponytails, but not when it's too windy and not during sex. I did that before and it fell off on both occasions! SMH


----------

